# Rod for Penn Senator 3/0?



## FullerTite (Jun 7, 2012)

I just bought a Penn Senator 3/0 from a buddy and was wondering what rod to buy for it. Not looking to spend alot. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a Penn rod on my senator. I also have some Shakesphere Ugly Stiks on some spinning reels. For the money Ugly Stiks are decent rods. Look on Cabela's website. I think they have some listed for saltwater. You might also call around to some of the tackle shops to see what they have.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Penn makes a 20-40 pound matched Rod for a 3/0. Two rollers and a slick butt with gimbal. Makes a great light off-shore combo. Retails for about $100. I got mine at a 1/2 price sale.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have the 112H or just a 112 big difference in gear ratio, older 112 (Black side reel a mini tank ratio 2.25-1) new 112H 3.7-1 use may vary as per owner both good reels 

Penn slammer / long beach / special senator all work well with reel ,Find many used one's at flea market 20/25/30


----------



## FullerTite (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys, very helpful. I have the older 112 model-TinCan


----------

